# Rye grain...?



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

There is a listing in our local Craigslist under Farm & Garden:

$13.00 per bushel for Rye Grain (out of bin).. 

I think that is about 56 lbs. of rye grain if my Google search is right. I have a bunch of super pails that I haven't filled with anything..and was just wondering if Rye Grain is useful for anything?

From what I read you can mix it with wheat to make rye bread. I do have a mill/grinder...

What say you PS Forum? 

MK


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would guess that it has something to do with Rye whiskey.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Rye bread, feed for livestock etc.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I would wonder if some kind of cereal food couldn't be made from it in a pinch a kinda gruel or what have you.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

You can grow sprouts and make rejuvelac, a fermented drink good for b12 and healthy bacteria for digestion, with rye.


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

